# [Gelöst]Programme nur in englisch

## Hanisch

Hallo,

in meiner KDE-Installation erscheinen alle Programme nur in englisch.

Ich habe aber in den Systemeinstellungen usw. alles auf deutsch eingestellt und auch z.B. den Krusader mit "LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 krusader" gestartet.

Wo muß ich da noch was einstellen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Tue Jan 22, 2013 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Try LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 instead.

Also, IIRC for KDE programs there's one more var that matters (was it LANGUAGE ?).

----------

## Veldrin

check systemsettings -> locale -> languages, for available and preferred languages. 

I guess, they are not set up properly.

I assume, you installed kde-base/kde-l10n.

V.

PS. Falls deutsche Antworten besser sind, lass den thread von den mods verschieben.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> check systemsettings -> locale -> languages, for available and preferred languages. 
> 
> I guess, they are not set up properly.
> 
> I assume, you installed [color=darkblue]kde-base/kde-l10n[/code]

 

systemsettings -> locale -> languages ist auf "Preferred Languages: Deutsch" eingestellt.

bei erneutem

```
emerge -av kde-base/kde-l10n
```

kam sehr oft die Meldung:

```
.libtool: line 1157 warnings: setlocale: LC_MESSAGES: cannot change locale (de_DE.utf8)
```

und nach dem Login in der Konsole als root steht die Meldung:

```
-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_MESSAGES: cannot change locale (d_DE.utf8): No such file or directory
```

Ws hat das zu bedeuten?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Kollin

Did you follow this guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

and this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Hanisch

 *Kollin wrote:*   

> Did you follow this guide:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml
> 
> and this:
> ...

 

Ok.- Hatte bei der Konfiguration Fehler gemacht.

Jetzt funktioniert  es.

```
 $ locale -a | grep de_DE

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

```

```
~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

